# Dilemna and a Warning



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

The dilemna is that I had 10 bombs all ready to go - now down to nine since Longburn has the first one on the way - and I have no idea who the targets are at this point...

The Warning is... to be careful since I'm just going to pick people at random from their post comments throughout the forum. When a post strikes me then I will strike you...

I'll come back to this thread to update on the launches


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Bill is on a rampage look out everyone!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't think of anything so funny and scary at the same time. Good luck peoples


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Hopperb said:


> The dilemna is that I had 10 bombs all ready to go - now down to nine since Longburn has the first one on the way - and I have no idea who the targets are at this point...


I'm confused....and worried:behindsofa:

Was I supposed to send a bomb or i'm being bombed? If i'm being bombed....what did I do!:fear:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Hopperb said:


> The Warning is... to be careful since I'm just going to pick people at random from their post comments throughout the forum. When a post strikes me then I will strike you...


I can vouch for this! He just BLASTED me for a completely innocent "I've never heard of that" comment.



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Bill is on a rampage look out everyone!


Indeed he is! See my comment above. :lol:



longburn said:


> I'm confused....and worried:behindsofa:
> 
> Was I supposed to send a bomb or i'm being bombed? If i'm being bombed....what did I do!:fear:


You don't have to do anything... I think Bill is off his meds or something... :lol:

Go get 'em, Bill! :thumb:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I like the way you doing this Bill. Hit them hard, whoever you decide to target!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

click click boom!!!:flame:


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Bill is on a rampage look out everyone!





AStateJB said:


> I can vouch for this! He just BLASTED me for a completely innocent "I've never heard of that" comment.
> 
> You don't have to do anything... I think Bill is off his meds or something... :lol:
> 
> Go get 'em, Bill! :thumb:


Wha...huh...what's going on?! Did I black out? Why would I go get anyone? I haven't gone on a rampage, have I?! Oh god no...i hopes it's not happening again...:twitch:


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

Bill's going to prove an old adage wrong:

Only two things come out of North Carolina: Cousins ... 

Wait, that can't quite be right.


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

This is so evil it just might work...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Goldstein said:


> This is so evil it just might work...


*Brain:* We have to agree...

*Pinky:* And we like it...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

To quote the incredible hulk..."puny god!"

Btw...I haven't laughed so hard at a movie in years!

Blow them fools up, Hopper!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

If Bill is off his meds I can send him some of mine!! And something Mr.T always used to say came to mind = "Pity the fool...". Haha. Lmao


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

As someone who has felt the wrath of Bill previously, let me tell you, he will destroy you. Watch yourselves, Puffers!!!


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> As someone who has felt the wrath of Bill previously, let me tell you, he will destroy you. Watch yourselves, Puffers!!!


Hmmm don't recall bombing the Ninja before so...
And now there are eight to go...


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> As someone who has felt the wrath of Bill previously, let me tell you, he will destroy you. Watch yourselves, Puffers!!!


Hmmm don't recall bombing the Ninja before so...
DC# 9405 5036 9930 0012 1949 18
And now there are eight to go...

Sorry for the double post


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Has anyone noticed how welcoming this next recipient has been? I Have...

DC# 9405 5036 9930 0012 1949 01


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

While I was prepping the latest ordnance I thought I'd show my wrapping materials. It pays to buy in bulk...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

That's a lot of bubble wrap. If you get tired of bombing people you can pop the bubbles for hours of entertainment.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> As someone who has felt the wrath of Bill previously, let me tell you, he will destroy you. Watch yourselves, Puffers!!!





Hopperb said:


> Hmmm don't recall bombing the Ninja before so...
> And now there are eight to go...


ound: Nice going, Derek! How's your foot taste? lol


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Bill took care of my first MAW and many wishes were fulfilled that day. Good luck to whomever he targets, you're going to need it!

I'm hoping bill remembers hitting me so I don't have the same fate as the poor poor ninja.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

im sure that looks like alot more bubble wrap than it really is but  Holy Crap thats alot of Damaged mailboxes if your using that much Bubble wrap.


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

Holy Crap...dying to see the carnage...


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hopperb said:


> Hmmm don't recall bombing the Ninja before so...
> DC# 9405 5036 9930 0012 1949 18
> And now there are eight to go...
> 
> Sorry for the double post


HaHaHaHaHa!!! That should learn ya Fat Lil' Ninji!!


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

My son who is in his second year of high school NJROTC just came home from a trip to DC where he spent a couple of days at Marine Base Quantico and decided he wants to be a Jarhead - proud father yes - another way to find a bombing victim yes...

I found a Jarhead as the next in the series - lock and load - OOORAH

DC# 9405 5036 9930 0012 7081 91

BTW - for those keeping count that leaves six more to go


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

This should be fun to watch.... op2:


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

Bill hit me back in my infantile stage about 2 months ago. I am still recovering from the blast burns to this day. For your own safety guys, watch out.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

I have to say i'm sitting here on pins and needles in anticipation of this thing. Bill has got the whole site worked up over this. I don't believe i've ever seen a slaughter like this.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

this is pure entertainment!!! Beats sitting here and smoking this dog rocket I call a Vic Vega lol


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Phil from Chicago said:


> this is pure entertainment!!! Beats sitting here and smoking this dog rocket I call a Vic Vega lol


Careful... with comments like that you might put yourself in the line of fire. :lol:


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Careful... with comments like that you might put yourself in the line of fire. :lol:


True that Josh, true that.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Someone with a new humidor and living in a town I used to work in will be the recipient of package number five. 

DC# 9405 5036 9930 0013 1507 60
Enjoy!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

So why the rampage? Just feeling like spreading a little mayhem?


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

nikonnut said:


> So why the rampage? Just feeling like spreading a little mayhem?


It might be from watching too many car insurance commercials...

BTW in case people think they can tell who's getting bombed by seeing if I visited their profile page, I thought of that so I just randomly (or not) visit a lot of profiles.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Hopperb said:


> It might be from watching too many car insurance commercials...


LOL! Thought so. My fave is the one where he's in a car seat screaming "MOMMY!!! Mommy, mommy, mommy!"


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

nikonnut said:


> LOL! Thought so. My fave is the one where he's in a car seat screaming "MOMMY!!! Mommy, mommy, mommy!"


I like the one where he's the dog. "Your friends stopped by. They brought me this awesome bone. Hey, you guys rock!"


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> I like the one where he's the dog. "Your friends stopped by. They brought me this awesome bone. Hey, you guys rock!"


Me too those shock collars hurt like h&[email protected] though...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Dude you got it backwards...the collar goes on the kids and you get the remote...not the other way around! Sheese!

I like the little piggy commercial...weeeeeeeee...we we weeeeeeeeee


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hopperb said:


> Hmmm don't recall bombing the Ninja before so...
> DC# 9405 5036 9930 0012 1949 18
> And now there are eight to go...
> 
> Sorry for the double post


What?! Come on!!! Talk anout beating a dead Ninja!

Apparently the blast hit hard enough that YOU suffered memory loss!

As a reminder to you of the destruction you served me last time, by way of warning to your other victims:

So yeah. Those of you who were thinking "no big deal".... Think again!!!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Dayummmm!! All that, and you still made yourself a target! I thought you's smarter'n that 'lil ninja buddy!


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for I am the baddest mother ****er in the valley. But sir you may scare me with all this ordanence laying in wait let them fly bring on the carnage


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Hopperb said:


> When a post strikes me then I will strike you...


Bob writes some very striking posts!

Just, yanno, helping.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Seems every time I look more and more are bombing. Good to see


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> Dayummmm!! All that, and you still made yourself a target! I thought you's smarter'n that 'lil ninja buddy!


nah..once a Squid, always a Squid.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> What?! Come on!!! Talk anout beating a dead Ninja!
> 
> Apparently the blast hit hard enough that YOU suffered memory loss!
> 
> ...


Hey um... Derek, that note looks like it says hoosiers2006 at the bottom. :twitch: I hope we didn't cause permanent brain damage with all those bombs...


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Hey um... Derek, that note looks like it says hoosiers2006 at the bottom. :twitch: I hope we didn't cause permanent brain damage with all those bombs...


Of course you did, and that's okay


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

AStateJB said:


> Hey um... Derek, that note looks like it says hoosiers2006 at the bottom. :twitch: I hope we didn't cause permanent brain damage with all those bombs...


Er..... Hmmm..... :noidea:

Wrong photo. But I know he's hit me already!


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Er..... Hmmm..... :noidea:
> 
> Wrong photo. But I know he's hit me already!


Sounds to me like permanent brain damage isn't out of the question lol


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Packerjh said:


> Dayummmm!! All that, and you still made yourself a target! I thought you's smarter'n that 'lil ninja buddy!


I _didn't _make myself a target! I said I _wasn't _a target! How does that make me a _target_?!

Y'all are just mean! :kicknuts:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Y'all are just mean! :kicknuts:


What's your point?


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

:ask: Did anyone notice that Bill spelled dilemma wrong on the thread title? :ask:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, but we were all afraid of incurring his wrath for pointing it out!


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

03Jarhead said:


> Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for I am the baddest mother ****er in the valley. But sir you may scare me with all this ordanence laying in wait let them fly bring on the carnage


I like that saying. We have one here in the South "I'm meaner than a six-pack of sumb1+}#s" :hug:


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

NomoMoMo said:


> :ask: Did anyone notice that Bill spelled dilemma wrong on the thread title? :ask:


Well crap! I did didn't I. Appreciate your pointing that out, no really I appreciate it:mischief:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

NomoMoMo said:


> :ask: Did anyone notice that Bill spelled dilemma wrong on the thread title? :ask:





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yes, but we were all afraid of incurring his wrath for pointing it out!


^This!^



Hopperb said:


> Well crap! I did didn't I. Appreciate your pointing that out, no really I appreciate it:mischief:


See what we mean? :bitchslap:


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yes, but we were all afraid of incurring his wrath for pointing it out!


You could have said something...you're already going to feel his wrath. How much more can he inflict?


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

NomoMoMo said:


> :ask: Did anyone notice that Bill spelled dilemma wrong on the thread title? :ask:


That's funny, I didn't think anything was wrong until you brought it up. I'm pretty sure I learned it in school as dilemna. So I had to google it and it seems I'm not the only one Spelling dilemna - English Grammar - English - The Free Dictionary Language Forums


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Er..... Hmmm..... :noidea:
> 
> Wrong photo. But I know he's hit me already!


In all fairness I have hit the Ninja before but he moved since than and the statute of limitations has ran out on that one anyway.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Hopperb said:


> In all fairness I have hit the Ninja before but he moved since than and the statute of limitations has ran out on that one anyway.


Statute of limitations? What is...? I no understand... :lol:


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Hopperb said:


> Well crap! I did didn't I. Appreciate your pointing that out, no really I appreciate it:mischief:





AStateJB said:


> ^This!^
> 
> See what we mean? :bitchslap:


Uh oh...



hachigo said:


> That's funny, I didn't think anything was wrong until you brought it up. I'm pretty sure I learned it in school as dilemna. So I had to google it and it seems I'm not the only one Spelling dilemna - English Grammar - English - The Free Dictionary Language Forums


Wait, see, Brent has a link showing that you were correct, it can be spelled both ways. Boy do I feel stupid. Sorry 'bout that...no hard feelings......:bolt:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

NomoMoMo said:


> You could have said something...you're already going to feel his wrath. How much more can he inflict?


I think he has 5 or 6 bombs left that are not accounted for yet. I'd say it's about time to hit up lowes or home depot, because you might be needing a new one soon for pointing out his mistake.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

You know what I like?

I like zip codes, you know those cute ones that start with a zero and how they follow how states were added...

They seem kind of LEGENDary if you know what I'm getting at here, I also like the ones from my home state that start with a four, and some that are from states where I used to live that start with a three, and some where I've never lived before - but enough hints

And... although this would seem to be the last five of the original planned bombs - I've had so much fun (and they haven't even landed yet) that I've decided to continue on...

DC#'s
9405 5036 9930 0014 3680 65 
9405 5036 9930 0014 3680 89 
9405 5036 9930 0014 3680 58 
9405 5036 9930 0014 3680 72 
9405 5036 9930 0014 3680 96


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

The chaos continues!

Hmmmm....states with 4 zip codes: Michigan, Ohio, Indiana, Kentucky. States with 3 zip code: Florida, Georgia, Tennessee, Mississippi & Alabama. 

Heads up Midwest and south.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Hopperb said:


> I've had so much fun (and they haven't even landed yet) that I've decided to continue on...


I love it!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

NomoMoMo said:


> :ask: Did anyone notice that Bill spelled dilemma wrong on the thread title? :ask:


A cross between dilemma and dementia if you ask me.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Three landed today.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

It's good to be from a non-blowed up state...


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

It's now up to fourthat have landed


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Sneaky guy.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Hopperb said:


> Has anyone noticed how welcoming this next recipient has been? I Have...
> 
> DC# 9405 5036 9930 0012 1949 01


As has now been revealed this was Moose. He's been very good at welcoming new Puffers to the brotherhood.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

So much destruction today


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Sneaky guy.


Holy crap, those are some great looking sticks. Enjoy them Brent.

That's one heck of hit Bill.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Those are some beautiful cigars!!! Very generous bomb


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Hopperb said:


> My son who is in his second year of high school NJROTC just came home from a trip to DC where he spent a couple of days at Marine Base Quantico and decided he wants to be a Jarhead - proud father yes - another way to find a bombing victim yes...
> 
> I found a Jarhead as the next in the series - lock and load - OOORAH
> 
> ...


03Jarhead (Romeo) was the recipient of this one. Here is his thread http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/310589-ied-found-bomb-maker-hopperb.html

Enjoy those Romeo


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> As someone who has felt the wrath of Bill previously, let me tell you, he will destroy you. Watch yourselves, Puffers!!!


The Ninjas package landed today

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/310579-hopperb-ninjad-me.html


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

I take back the dementia crack. Read all about it.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

The three LEGENDary bombs landed today, Ron posted on his and the other two are likely still ticking...


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry Bill, I will never point out your spelling mistakes again. BTW, where do I send the bill for the new mailbox? Damage report can be found at http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/310668-never-correct-hopperb.html


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

just another victim....

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/310672-destroyed-without-mercy-mad-hopper.html


----------

